# Coyote Rifle



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I know I just posted about the NEF, but does anyone have a 223 or 22-250 they want to sell for around $300 in the GF-FM area.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

How about $500??


----------



## bradguck (Jun 12, 2007)

Check Home of Economy in Grand Forks, I know last Friday they still had 4 .223's left brand new browing a-bolts, 25% off somewhere around $325 I think. Can't beat that if you are in the market


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hurry their guns have gone fast. Everytime I go in there there are less and less.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

You may also check Walmart. I picked up a Remington 700 ADL in .243 for $325 about 2 months ago. That was the last one they had here though. Remington isn't making the ADLs anymore, so they are trying to get rid of them. Good luck.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I saw a Rem. 710 at Wally World with a 3 x 9 scope for, I want to say $295.00. It was in .243 Win. and was an ugly thing, but for that price, if it shoots good, who cares.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I stopped in at Home of Economy last night to get some ammo. They do have 4 rifles left yet, but they are all 223 WSSM's. Not sure if that is what you are looking for or not.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

bradguck said:


> Check Home of Economy in Grand Forks, I know last Friday they still had 4 .223's left brand new browing a-bolts, 25% off somewhere around $325 I think. Can't beat that if you are in the market


 That's a great price. I bought an A-Bolt Varmint Stalker 22-250 from Gander Mountain at a clearance price of 600. The A-Bolts are GREAT rifles.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dfisher said:


> I saw a Rem. 710 at Wally World with a 3 x 9 scope for, I want to say $295.00. It was in .243 Win. and was an ugly thing, but for that price, if it shoots good, who cares.
> Good luck,
> Dan


is this a good rifle? Sounds like the price may be right!


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> I stopped in at Home of Economy last night to get some ammo. They do have 4 rifles left yet, but they are all 223 WSSM's. Not sure if that is what you are looking for or not.


were they browning a bolts and how much were they


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dan,

I ended up doing a google search on the Rem 710. I would say 95% of the posts said steer clear of this gun. I guess Savage makes a similiar model that is much better quality. I don't know as I am not much of a rifle guy. For instance I have a Rem 700 BDL Delux or Custom Delux 7MM that I purchase in 1994. I put one round through it. Its never been shot since. It just sits there. I guess I probably should take it to the gun store and put it towards a good coyote gun.

Leo


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> I stopped in at Home of Economy last night to get some ammo. They do have 4 rifles left yet, but they are all 223 WSSM's. Not sure if that is what you are looking for or not.


What is a .223 WSSM?
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

223 WSSM-Winchester Super Short Mag. I've heard of a lot of accuracy problems with this round plus shells are pretty spendy.

Anyone know of any other smaller calibers left there? I might have to make a quick drive to forks today if theres somthing 25-06 or under in centerfire.

Matt


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

scheels here @ the forks have the Stevens in 25-06 for $279.00. Although I have never owned 1, I would think the accuracy should be good; as there are basicly a Savage without the accu-trigger. The Savage rilfes I have/had owned have always been great accurate rifles.

had a fleating thought about buying one, but didn't since I'm building a 25-06 from an old mauser... i dont really need 2 of them.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was at Scheel's and almost grabbed one of them Steven's 20-06's a few weeks ago. I just figured if there were any more a-bolts in any other calibers I might go check them out. I'm really thinkin bout running to forks in a while to check them out just for sumptin to do.

Matt


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am out in Mandan this weekend, but if I remember right Home of Econ only had about FIVE total rifles left, and they were all 223 WSSM. I don't remember seeing any 25-06 left.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Fallguy. The 223wssm is really tempting to just pick one up, but all the problems i've heard of with them just kinda kills the idea. I spose that's why they are still there.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

In one of the last Field and Streams they had a NEW cartridge review and the guy ranked ones he thought would stay around and ones he thought would flop. Look at that if you can find it. If I remember right I think they had 223 WSSM as a flop.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that article too. The only for sure winner from the WSM's or the WSSM's (in that writer's opinion) was gonna be the .270 WSM and the .300 WSM. The .325 WSM was a probable. Really, what does the .223 WSSM do that you can't come close to duplicating with a .22-250 or a .220 Swift?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hagfan72 said:


> Really, what does the .223 WSSM do that you can't come close to duplicating with a .22-250 or a .220 Swift?


Probably someone just trying to make a buck by coming out with the new cartridge everyone wants to try out and have.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> hagfan72 said:
> 
> 
> > Really, what does the .223 WSSM do that you can't come close to duplicating with a .22-250 or a .220 Swift?
> ...


The short fat case (in theory) is inherently more accurate than a long skinny case. My 22-250 will print .4 or less at 100 yards. I don't know how much better you could do with a .223 WSSM. I doubt it would be any better.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I believe the reasoning behind short fat cases supposedly being more accurate is because they burn powder more efficiently than longer skinnier cases. A buddy of mine has a .223 wssm in an AR and I know my .220 swift in a ruger will out shoot it. That's the only one i've ever shot though so i'm no expert.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have heard (not experienced) that the 300 and the 325 WSM has less felt recoil than their long case counterparts; something do do with the physics of a short, fat powder column. With that being said, I don't really see the advantages of the 223 WSSM over a standard 223 or a 22-250. I suppose if you were just getting into small caliber rifles and were going to buy one anyway, you would have to weigh the options. On the other hand, it sure is fun to buy new guns!!


----------

